# Who's cooking Q 12/15-12/16



## fatback joe (Dec 14, 2007)

Alright, what's going on at your place this weekend.   And don't try blaming the weather........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I got a butt, chicken parts, and some bacon to do this weekend, but not particular game plan.  Most likely will be chicken on Saturday and Butt on Sunday with the bacon possibly on Saturday night.


----------



## richtee (Dec 14, 2007)

Says the Florida girly-man weather lover!   ;{)

Just some uncased summer sausage for gifts, and some jerky for cash   :{)
And of course, serving the salmon <Second batch  heh> at a big B-day party for a friend. Also, I'll be helping man the grill there, he's doing lamb chops and a leg roast...sooo does that count?


----------



## vlap (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey rich... the weather is going to suck here this weekend! Lows of 65, winds of 20-25 knots, and rainy. 
And in all that I am going fishing.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Not by choice but there is a tournament.


----------



## irish fan (Dec 14, 2007)

I have a 8lb. pork butt,a case of beer,Jose Cuervo has made a visit to my house for the weekend,nothing that resembles work in any way.I am going to watch sports,scratch,smoke,drink,nap,until Monday morning when I go back to work.Weekends...You gotta love um!!!


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 14, 2007)

Richtee;130588 said:
			
		

> Says the Florida girly-man weather lover! ;{)
> 
> quote]
> 
> LOL  Yep.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 14, 2007)

well today is the best weatherday for the wkend so i'm doing a couple cornish hens,fatty,& hot italian sausages today. qview later.


----------



## lcruzen (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm doing a butt, bologna and probably a fatty. Might even get some wings done. Having some folks over to play the "Man Law Game". Might drink a beer too.


----------



## vlap (Dec 14, 2007)

You all are making me hungry!


----------



## bombo80 (Dec 14, 2007)

I am planning on a batch of venison summer sausage.  I have to dig through the freezer, tonight, to get to my trimmings.  Things should go much easier this weekend. I had to put on my electrician hat last weekend, and install an outdoor 20amp, dedicated outlet.  I was getting tired of running an extension cord out the basement window.  Especially when it's ZERO outside.


----------



## jbg4208 (Dec 14, 2007)

It looks like I will be doing a Rack of babybacks, a fatty or two and maybe some of Dutch's beans. Supposed to be windy with snow, in the garage I go.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm planning on making turkey pastrami......if the lid on my smoker isn't frozen shut.


----------



## swkegelguy (Dec 14, 2007)

Standing Rib Roast Sunday here with a few Fatty's


----------



## irish fan (Dec 14, 2007)

When I think of smoking a fatty something else comes to mind. Would someone please explain what a fatty is?


----------



## ikebbq (Dec 14, 2007)

I got 2 chickens that I'm gonna smoke.  Probably try a fatty too.  We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## podevil (Dec 14, 2007)

I am getting an early start....Just started 9 pound of Canadian Bacon...Two 2 pound Fatty's , stuffed with Cheddar cheese and peppers and onion, and 4 pounds of Ground beef jerky...Bought a pork butt this morning, so I will probably do it Sunday..30 degrees and windy here....
Podevil


----------



## desertlites (Dec 14, 2007)

10#s of jerky bout finished in merinade-put alot of small pieces on today,with a group of ABTs & some of deejays bacon wrapped chicken livers-fried the rest for lunch.Did a beer up the butt chicken on the grill yesterday(boy did mama love it)my bro did buckboard bacon yesterday-so maybe look for a loin tomarrow and get it soaking-my other bro close by has a stainless steel tank(6ft tall X24 in. round) I trying to get from him (looks positive) next smoker project!anyway gonna be a jerky we on the smoker & I sure I will Q. somthing.


----------



## pitrow (Dec 14, 2007)

I'll be taking my MES for it's first run tonight after I get home from work. Doing a salmon filet. Temps in the mid 30s, scattered showers, mild wind. Sounds like perfect smoking weather to me!


----------



## wvsmokeman (Dec 14, 2007)

I plan on doing some ribs, a couple fattys and some ABT's on Sunday.


----------



## vlap (Dec 14, 2007)

The rains have started and I am not even fishing yet. Going to be a tough day tomorrow


----------



## fritz (Dec 14, 2007)

Man... calling for 12-24 inches of snow here. Could be pizza and leftovers all weekend.


----------



## reents (Dec 14, 2007)

Turkey on Saturday and will shovel snow on Sunday if all goes right not that Ii am a big fan of shoveling snow. May make ice cream out of snow if we have what they are calling for to go with Turkey.


----------



## swkegelguy (Dec 14, 2007)

Well good luck out there tomorrow V! It has started raining here in Sebring as well.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 14, 2007)

I just got done mixin' brine for 3 chickens and have a ham to do for a Christmas party at my boss's house...goin' huntin early coming out of the woods a little earlier than i'd like to get back in time to get things ready.... be looking for the qview tomorrow evening....


----------



## ds7662 (Dec 15, 2007)

2 racks of baby backs, a fatty , Dutches beans, and smoking some scalloped potatoes, all on Sunday. Supposed to rain here all day Sat. and I am on call for work also.


----------

